# Airplane travel?



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi everyone! We are moving cross-country, so Pidge is about a month away from taking his first-ever airplane trip... Has anyone on the board ever flown their pigeon on a plane? We are looking for any advice, tips, warnings or thoughts about doing this...  

We are planning to have Pidge join us in the cabin. He will NOT travel in cargo. We also found him a clear acrylic plastic carrier (used for parrots and macaws) that I have been told should be OK to bring him through security without having to take him out of his carrier. (He is not OK with being held too much.) His vet is going to do a health certificate for him in case anyone asks. Is there anything else we should think about?

I am most worried that he will be scared or uncomfortable and I want to do anthing to make the trip better for him. (It's about 6-7 hours on the plane.) The carrier is not big -- it's only 9" x 10" x 19" -- but we will have to keep him in it the whole time. Of course, he will have food and water, but that's about it. Will he be OK, do you think?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I'm linking a thread that was started by "karijo" about a pigeon she rescued in NY and took home with her to CA. Perhaps if you PM or e-mail her she can give you some tips.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=123069&postcount=1


----------



## downtownbirdies (Apr 7, 2006)

little bird said:


> REMEMBER>>IT'S A VALUABLE RARE BREED PET DOVE!!!!!!!!!


 LOL! Yup. When in doubt, we always call him a dove and explain he is a show bird. (Well, he COULD be, if we went to a show!)

We are checking on airlines, but online we found that most of the major airlines (except Southwest) are supposed to allow birds, if you pay for them. (Maybe your client had to fly Southwest?) Thanks for the warning though -- I'll call the airlines to find out for 100% sure. 

As far as the carriers, we have a wonderful AvianSelect carrier that Pidge likes, but the security rule is that pets have to be taken out of their carriers to go through security. (You're supposed to hold them in your arms when you walk through screening while the carrier itself goes through the x-ray machine.) This is the part we were scared about, he'll fly away for sure...so I called the TSA and asked them, if the carrier was completely clear and they could see into it, if we could leave him in it and carry him in the carrier. TSA told me yes...So I bought a clear plastic parrot carrier. (this is the small carrier -- we got the medium)
http://www.birdcagemart.com/Carriers_Travel-Small_Acrylic_Bird_Carrying_Cases_1.html

We will take the perch out out of it and hold it horizontal so he can walk around a teeny bit.

Thanks for reading and posting!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

And one more thing to remember. The trip may a bit stressful for him even though he may not show it on the outside, but you may have a few days of runny poops till he settles down a bit. This is normal though.Good luck to you.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would give Pidge some cammomile tea to help him relax before the trip, and perhaps some probiotics to help stabilize the gut bacteria in case of stress.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I would think he will be just fine for the short trip, especially with food and water. I was recently shipped three lovely pijies from NY and they were in their box for more than 24 hours and were just fine; they settled in immediately to eat and drink. As long as your airline flies birds, you shouldn't have any problem. A little crushed lavendar might help in a satchel, as it does help to calm birds and other animals. Good luck!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

It may also help if you put him in the clear carrier a few times for an hour or so to get used to it.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A few years ago, we were going to take a pigeon with us (special needs bird) on vacation and while the airline did allow birds, they did NOT allow pigeons to be brought aboard. We snuck him on anyway but that was before 9/11 and the new procedures. I wouldn't want to try that at all these days. Anyway, be sure that when you ask the airline that they know that it is a pigeon. It'd be better to know their policy before you got to the gate and started loading, only to be told that "you can't bring a pigeon on here!!!"

Pidgey


----------

